# Rockin on the Ski



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Took my Jet Ski around the shores of Poquoson trying for Reds but catching Striped Bass instead. Then the wind picked up again so I headed back home early, fun couple of hours.





"Last Act Of Defense" as this blue crab grabbed at the Heron that had just caught him in my back yard.



Resident Bald Eagle bringing a fish to the Eaglet in my back yard.







"Reflections of Piper" In my rain soaked yard.



Swallow on my Dock.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great pictures!

Brian could you show a full picture of your jet ski rig while it's afloat?

Thanks.

TH


----------



## jetskibrian (May 13, 2010)

Here it is on a float.


----------



## lechon (May 11, 2018)

Nice set up with that Jet ski


----------

